# Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!



## Kasjopaja (25. Juli 2011)

*Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Moin.
Soeben konnte ich das Update 4.010.42 für das Acer Iconia A500 herunterladen. Somit hat nun das Tablet den Versionsstand 3.1 des Honycomp Betriebssystems.
Das Update kann normal via OAT heruntergeladen werden und umfasst ca. 350mb. 

Zuerst wurde ja kurz das Update vor einiger Zeit schon mal herausgegeben. Lief allerdings unrund und wurde von Acer wieder gestoppt. Das geht aus nicht bestätigten Foren Einträgen heraus.


Darauf hin wurde offiziell bekannt gegeben das es ab Juni/Juli verfügbar sein würde. Dies wurde mehrmals bekannt geben.

Nach kurzem reinschauen habe ich einige neue Programme gefunden wie Beispielsweise:

Android Video Studio
Zinio Reader
und Kobo

Letztere beiden sind E-Book Reader Programme. Bei Kobo kann man auch direkt dann welche kaufen. 

Hinzugekommen sind außerdem endlich die 1080p Video Wiedergabe. Bisher bin ich noch am Videos Codieren und Formate ausprobieren. Aber ich bin Froh das endlich das Update da is und ich die 1080p Videos gucken kann. 

Ich hab euch anbei ein Paar pic hochgeladen. Sorry wegen der schlecht Qualität, aber mein Desire kann nix besseres. 

Evtl. kann einer bitte der Redaktion Bescheid geben, damit die nen Ausführlicheren Test machen kann.

Ist meine erste User News, habt ein nachsehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensitron (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Kannst du keine Screenshots machen von deinem Tablet? Brauchst aber root dafür wenn es nicht Herstellerseitig integriert ist.


----------



## Kasjopaja (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Nein leider nicht. Root will ich nicht. Aber ich denke es geht auch so. Ansonsten lad ich halt n app runter.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Ist zwar eine Tolle Neuigkeit ... aber Full HD Videos (1920x1080) auf einem Display das "nur" 1.280 x 800 hat. Ich verstehe da den Sinn grad nicht so richtig.

// EDIT: Ah ok. Das Gerät hat einen Micro HDMI Ausgang... Dann ist das natürlich Spitze.


----------



## Kasjopaja (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Man kann die 1080p videos aus Youtube oder waht ever direkt abspielen ohne diese umwandeln zu müssen. Sofern man dies auf dem Rechner hat.


----------



## Iceananas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Ist das ein Feature von Android 3.1 oder hat Acer noch extra die Treiber für Tegra 2 aktualisiert? Wäre interessant zu wissen. Könntest du eventuell ein h.264 Video mit High Profile testen? Bei mir (Android 3.1 auf dem Xoom) geht mit High Profile nicht mal in 720p, mit Baseline ging vorher auch 1080p (jetzt allerdings gefühlt flüssiger). Nvidia behauptet ja stur, dass Tegra 2 alle Profile mit bis zu 20Mbits abspielen kann, bisher seh ich das ganze iwie nicht so optimistisch :-/


P.S.: Kann der HDMI vom Iconia FullHD oder wird nur 720p gecloned?


----------



## Kasjopaja (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Also, 1080p Videos gingen bei mir nicht. Egal wie die Codiert wurden. 

Ich bin grad dabei Folgendes Videos drauf zu schieben. Einmal das

Tokio Reality h264 1080p
41721 kBit/s 30FPS 1,8GB

Final Fantasy Trailer 1080p
17855 kBits/s 29 FPS

Was ich Feststellen konnte ist, das das Tablet mit 1080p Videos bs. von Linkin Park aus Youtube, welche nur mit 2069kBit/s laufen und 66 mb gross sind. Das ist eine Ruckelorgie.


*EDIT*

Beide Videos sind nicht flüßig. Final Fantasy ruckelt extrem. BEi Tokio Realitiy gehts eigentlich. ganz kleine feine ruckler sind aber wahrzunehmen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Wahrscheinlich hast du HighProfile-Videos Kasjopaja, die funktionieren nicht auf dem Tegra2.

Man muss bei den Videos ziemlich genau trennen zwischen Auflösung, Bitrate und (ganz wichtig) Profil. Siehe:
H.264

Der Tegra2 kann was Bitrate und Auflösung alles solange man 3D und 4K weglässt, FullHD funktioniert also. Problem ist das Profil. Der Tegra2 kann nur Main-Profil, alles ab High geht leider nicht mehr. Leider ist das meiste was sich so finden lässt eben genau im HighProfil encodiert, eine Neucodierung ist also notwendig. Mit Tegra3 wird das besser, der kann dann auch HighProfile, damit sollte (fast) alles möglich sein, was es gibt 

Hier ein Thread mit passenden Profilen für Handbrake, das MainProfile 720p funktioniert wunderbar:
[GUIDE] 720p Handbrake preset for TF101 (HC3.1 Update) - xda-developers

Denke für den Einsatz im Tablet (also keine HDMI-Ausgabe) ist das auch vollkommen ausreichend. Für die Nutzung am TV muss man dann wohl auf 1080p hochschalten. Muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Hier ein Thread mit passenden Profilen für Handbrake, das MainProfile 720p funktioniert wunderbar:
> [GUIDE] 720p Handbrake preset for TF101 (HC3.1 Update) - xda-developers


 
Da wird behauptet, Mobo könnte High-Profile 720p abspielen? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Übrigens wird mkv Containier anscheinend nicht so gern gemocht, der mp4 Container dagegen schon. Werd High Profile in 720p dann mal ausprobieren, vielleicht werde ich ja positiv überrascht. Main läuft auf jeden Fall wunderbar, genauso wie Baseline 1080p.


----------



## leuchtstoff (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Moin.
> Soeben konnte ich das Update 4.010.42 für das Acer Iconia A500 herunterladen. Somit hat nun das Tablet den Versionsstand 3.1 des Honycomp Betriebssystems.
> Das Update kann normal via OAT heruntergeladen werden und umfasst ca. 350mb.



Hi, wo kann man das Update runterladen? Hab das Pad noch nicht so lange und kann mit "OAT" nix anfangen.

Danke schonmal für die Info...

leuchtstoff


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Das ist ohne PC direkt am Tablet.
Musst wohl nach updates suchen oder so.
Geh doch mal in den Market oder bei den Einstellungen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Da wird behauptet, Mobo könnte High-Profile 720p abspielen? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


 Hab die entsprechenden Specs nicht findne können, mich würde es allerdings auch etwas wundern. Werd morgen mal das Highline Profil testen.

Das verlinkte Baseprofil mit 720p funktioniert auf jeden Fall wunderbar, nur die Umwandlung ist natürlich nervig. Naja, mit Tegra3 hört auch die der Vergangenheit an.



leuchtstoff schrieb:


> Hi, wo kann man das Update runterladen? Hab  das Pad noch nicht so lange und kann mit "OAT" nix anfangen.


 Einstellungen -> Über das Telefon -> Systemupdates -> Jetzt prüfen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Acer Iconia A500 - UPDATE mit 1080p Unterstützung!*

Das verlinkte 720p Highprofile funktioniert auch wunderbar.


----------

